# any advice on riding from houston to Galveston?



## kghayour

Has anybody ridden from Houston to Galveston?
Any suggestion on a relatively safe and low-traffic route is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peanya

I'd go down 146 or hwy 6. I'd avoid 45 until you get to around Dickinson. Sections of 35 and hwy 3 might be decent, but most of the distance has no shoulder, and 60+ speeds on traffic.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Is it legal to ride over the Causeway now? Did they add a bike line when they re-built it?

I know the old bridge had "no walking / no cycling" signs...


----------



## Creakyknees

yuck... take a cab?


----------



## humble

Don't do it. The causway, even if legal is just not made for bikes. That ride is just not bike friendly at all. Even riding in Galveston is questionable. I did it once, after driving to the island, on the main road which is the only option - east to west - and it was not something I'd do again.

I have also ridden from north houston to clear lake - and would not do it again - once you go south of clear lake you start running out of road options.


----------



## kghayour

Thanks Humble,

Somehow I'd reached the same conclusion that my options for a bike-friendly route were very limited if not nonexistent altogether.


----------



## William43

I disagree with humble. I spent a week in Galveston heading from town to the toll bridge (south or west depending upon bearings) and back. Good route and was never buzzed. I even did the triathlon there in the spring. I find it hard that they would host a ironman event if the city/drivers did not support. As for original question, not sure on route. If spending time on the island, bring the bike. Flat route with a cross wind. you willl be rewarded.


----------



## humble

Fair, enough. Just offering my opinion based on dozens of visits to Galveston and several rides there on my road bike and in comparison to the alternative rides around Houston I've done. The only bike I bring is my 5 y.o. son's for the boardwalk, and even that, I must follow like a hawk because it is a sheer edge for nearly it's entire length. Don't get me wrong, I love Galveston, just not for biking. I do not know a way onto the island besides the bridges on the north and west sides and the ferry on the east side - and having been on all of them with my car, I would only do the ferry on my bike - just not safe.


----------



## iheartbenben

Take the ferry. Yeah it's a long re-route.


----------



## Maniton

I'm nowhere near this level, but some of our tri friends go from Baytown down to the Texas City dike and back. They go down 146 and through some of the neighborhoods along 146 that skate along the bay so they can get off the highway. They get 140 miles round trip.


----------

